# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## John Brewer

Honk!


----------



## Drac

Hoooonnnnkkkk!!!!


----------



## John Brewer

Hey you're honk was better than mine!


----------



## Jesse

Honk Honk


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

meep!


----------



## Yondanchris

Meep Meep!!


----------



## Janina

Honk with capital H !


----------



## seasoned

beep beep, honk honk.................I have no dog in the fight, just my (4) horn blasts................


----------

